# Planet Waves NS Capo



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Got one yesterday, used it a ton today. Love it! I already have a Shubb, which I thought would be tough to beat, and it is, but the NS is at least as good in most areas. The NS is harder to take off and on, but easier to dial in the proper amount of squeeze compared to the shubb. In fact, I never feel (sound) like I'm out of tune at all with the NS because I never compromise and leave it set in one tension like I do with the Subb. All in all I'm a happy guitar picker. :banana:

They both beat the spring loaded Kyser style hands down.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Another NS Capo user here...

I have owned a Shubb for over 20 years, and always thought it was everything I needed. Tried Kysers and quickly tossed them into the discard pile, as the lack of tension adjustment makes them unusable, for me.

The NS is a simple design and works very well. I now own a couple of them and rarely use the Shubb, although it is still serviceable.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I love the Planet Waves NS capo because you can adjust the tension. I've figured out the proper tension for my acoustic and electrics and it's definitely the best capo I've ever owned in terms of keeping a guitar in tune once applied. Eventually I'll get another one just for my electrics but for now, I have Kyser and Dunlop capos but they just don't cut it. I would love to try the G7th capo eventually as I've heard nothing but good things about those too.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I like the NS because of it's light weight. Now, Shubb is making a light-weight capo. I'll have to try it.


----------



## cracka (Apr 28, 2011)

I used to use this capo, probably had it for a good 5 years until it got stolen with my acoustic. It was amazing, stood up to everything and loved that you could set the tension. I did end up picking up a Kyser because I have always wanted to own a spring capo, and so far no issues it doesn't bring my guitar out of tune as long as you have it closer to the fret.


----------

